# Thor-Der Donnergott



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

So hab grade Thor gesehen und gib auch gleich mal ein Feedback ab.
Im Großen und Ganzen hat er mir sehr gut gefallen. Ob es Fehler oder Ungereimtheiten bei der Umsetzung gab kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich die Comics nicht gelesen habe.
Die Wandlung Thors von einem ungeduldigen und arroganten Jungen Mann zu einem Mann mit sehr viel mehr Mitgefühl und Opferbereitschaft war gut dargestellt. Mir gefiel auch die Darstellung der Planten nach den nordischen Sagen.
Loki wird seiner Rolle als Gott der Lügen mehr als gerecht und natürlich darf S.H.I.E.L.D. nicht fehlen, allerdings kommt Nick Fury nicht direkt vor aber es fällt der Name Stark (ob er sich auf Howard oder Anthony bezieht ist nicht klar).

So jetzt noch ein Spoiler um alles anzuschneiden, was man erst nach dem Film weiß, also nicht schauen wer den Film noch schauen will.



Spoiler



Ich finde es genial, dass alle Welten durch Wurmlöcher, also einer Einstein-Rosen-Brücke verbunden sind und wer weiß ob es in Wirklichkeit nicht auch so ist.
Das Thor den Bifröst zerstört um eine zuvor von ihm gehasste Welt zu retten ist ein großes Opfer seinerseits. Schließlich weiß er nicht ob er Jane jemals wiedersehen wird.
Lokis, mehr oder weniger, Verzweiflungs-Suizid spiegelt wieder, dass einen die Sorgen, nicht dem zu entsprechen dem man wollte, einen in den Wahnsinn treiben können.



Und keine Sorge, im Sommer kommt schon die nächste Marvelverfilmung. Captain America-The First Avenger. Hier Howard Stark auch namentlich erwänht.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2011)

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde: Wie ist Natalie Portman? Den Film anschauen würd ich mir nämlich hauptsächlich wegen ihr, also wüsst ich auch gerne, ob sie nur in drei Szenen vorkommt oder öfter und ob sie gut spielt =)


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Warte mal du willst den Film nur wegen "Ich bin schwanger und kann Balett tanzen" Portman sehen? .. Hallo viel wichtiger ist .. das ist THOR... einer der GANZ GROSSEN Marvel Helden 

Der leicht sarkastisch angehauchte, wenn auch sehr niedrige, Portman witz soll nicht zeigen, das ich ihre schauspielerische leistung schmälern möchte. Im gegenteil Frau Portman kann wunderbar schauspielern


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Warte mal du willst den Film nur wegen "Ich bin schwanger und kann Balett tanzen" Portman sehen?



Ja, genau wegen der  Stell dir mal vor... Ich hab weder Batman noch Spiderman oder sonstwas gesehen... Is einfach nix für mich, deswegen frag ich ja, ob Madame Portman da ne ordentliche Rolle spielt, damit der Film für mich lohnenswert wird ^^


----------



## Jordin (2. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> So hab grade Thor gesehen und gib auch gleich mal ein Feedback ab.



Danke Alux


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

Also Natalie Portman spielt die weibliche Hauptrolle, also kommt sie oft genug vor^^.


----------



## Thoor (2. Mai 2011)

Endlich erscheint meine Autobiografie 

ne im Ernst, ich freu mich tierisch auf Freitag, mal gespannt was er so bietet


----------



## Roekkvi (2. Mai 2011)

Aaaaalso bin auch vorhin nach Haus gekommen aus dem Kino und ich fand ihn echt toll. Grade für Fans der Nordischen Mythologie ist er auch was ganz feines wie ich finde. An die Comics wird sich nicht ganz gehalten da Jane im Comic eine Krankenschwester ist und keine Astrophysikerin. Aber das hat die Stimmung nicht kaputt gemacht. 
Ich fand die Effekte auch richtig toll und im großen und ganzen ein wirklich schöner Film.

Gruß Roekkvi


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

Das tolle an der Mythologie ist ja, dass mir viele Namen von der Schule (Geschichte) und von Northrend her bekannt waren.


----------



## Roekkvi (2. Mai 2011)

Naja in WoW sinds ja eher Anspielungen, aber ich liebe Nordend grade dafür das es dort so viele nordische Dörfer usw. gibt. Ich muss sagen es ist mein absoluter Lieblingskontinent, man fühlt sich einfach heimisch dort .
Aber nun btt. ^^


----------



## Dynakay (3. Mai 2011)

Hauptsache Ironman 3 kommt bald, alles andere hat nicht den gleichen Stylefaktor


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Mai 2011)

Dann wird es sich wohl lohnen, den Film auf DVD zu kaufen.
Dank der NUR in 3D Aktion, werde ich ihn mir nicht im Kino anschauen.


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

Naja bei uns ist nicht so ne gute 3D Technik bzw. mich hats nicht von den Socken gehauen. Hab mir 3D Technisch was besseres erwartet. Gibts schon ne Vermutung in welchem Quartal Ironman3 kommt?


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Erstmal kommt Captain America .. des ist viiiieeelll wichtiger


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

Jup und bei Captain America kommen wieder die Bezüge zu den anderen Marvel Filmen.. *hust*Howard Stark*hust*


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Naja bei uns ist nicht so ne gute 3D Technik bzw. mich hats nicht von den Socken gehauen. Hab mir 3D Technisch was besseres erwartet. Gibts schon ne Vermutung in welchem Quartal Ironman3 kommt?


Joa, er kommt so ca. im Quartal 03.05.2013.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> So hab grade Thor gesehen und gib auch gleich mal ein Feedback ab.
> Im Großen und Ganzen hat er mir sehr gut gefallen. Ob es Fehler oder Ungereimtheiten bei der Umsetzung gab kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich die Comics nicht gelesen habe.
> Und keine Sorge, im Sommer kommt schon die nächste Marvelverfilmung. Captain America-The First Avenger. Hier Howard Stark auch namentlich erwänht.



also hab den film nicht geshen,kenn aber die Marvel-Comics
im Unterschied zum Film ist Thor auf der Erde ein gehbehinderter Arzt mit Krückstock.wenn er sein krückstock auf den boden schlägt verwandelt er sich in den donnergott und der krückstock in mjolnir sein magischen hammer
dagegen im trailer sah ich das dieser ja mit six-pack und muskelbepackt ordentlich zulangt.auch ohne superkräfte

und im trailer fehlte mir der typische Flügelhelm von Thor.trug er im film gar keinen helm?

zu Captain america-verfilmung:den zusatz The first avenger hatten wir hier irgendwo schon mal diskutiert.der stimmt nämlich nicht.die ersten rächer waren Thor,der Eiserne,der ameisenmann und wespe(kurz auch der Hulk),aber Cap kam kurz nach gründung dazu und wurde der anführer der rächer
der erste trailer den ich zu cap sah fand ich ziemlich schwach.jetzt hab ich neulich wieder einen gesehen,welcher mir schon etwas besser gefiel.mal abwarten wenn der endgültige trailer fertig ist


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also hab den film nicht geshen,kenn aber die Marvel-Comics
> im Unterschied zum Film ist Thor auf der Erde ein gehbehinderter Arzt mit Krückstock.wenn er sein krückstock auf den boden schlägt verwandelt er sich in den donnergott und der krückstock in mjolnir sein magischen hammer
> dagegen im trailer sah ich das dieser ja mit six-pack und muskelbepackt ordentlich zulangt.auch ohne superkräfte
> 
> und im trailer fehlte mir der typische Flügelhelm von Thor.trug er im film gar keinen helm?



mit der Verbannung auf die Erde verliert er auch seine Rüstung (inklusive Helm) und bekommt sie erst wieder als er sich würdig erweist Mjolnir zu tragen


----------



## Yaglan (7. Mai 2011)

Roekkvi schrieb:


> Naja in WoW sinds ja eher Anspielungen, aber ich liebe Nordend grade dafür das es dort so viele nordische Dörfer usw. gibt. Ich muss sagen es ist mein absoluter Lieblingskontinent, man fühlt sich einfach heimisch dort .
> Aber nun btt. ^^



Will ja nichts sagen aber vor WoW nicht was von der Nördlichen Mythologie gewusst zu haben finde ich was sehr Arm, Zumal das in WoW kaum was richtig umgesetzt wurden ist. Das ist ja Praktisch unsere Mythologie.


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Will ja nichts sagen aber vor WoW nicht was von der Nördlichen Mythologie gewusst zu haben finde ich was sehr Arm, Zumal das in WoW kaum was richtig umgesetzt wurden ist. Das ist ja Praktisch unsere Mythologie.



Nicht jeder muss sich mit Mythologie beschäftigen.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Mai 2011)

Whoever wields this hammer, if he be worthy, shall possess the power of Thor.

Thor ist ein toller Film mit viel Action, Humor und Story.
Er läuft in den Haustierladen und fragt: I need a horse. worauf ihn der ladenbesitzer ganz entgeistert anschaut :-)

Ganz klare weiterempfehlung
und von mir eine 8/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Mai 2011)

Ich Liebe Thor.
Als alter Marvel Hase sind mir natürlich fast alle Easter Egg´s aufgefallen.
Die Cameo Auftritte sowie Anspielungen von/auf Hulk,Hawkeye,Stark usw.

Ich freue mich auf die The Avengers und Justice League Verfilmung. <3
(auch wenn immernoch gilt Marvel > DC)


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Mai 2011)

Thor war top, also jetzt definitiv kein Film für die Top X List aber trotzdem ein sehr solider Streifen.
Vorallem war er lustig!


----------



## Dracun (16. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich Liebe Thor.
> Als alter Marvel Hase sind mir natürlich fast alle Easter Egg´s aufgefallen.
> Die Cameo Auftritte sowie Anspielungen von/auf Hulk,Hawkeye,Stark usw.
> 
> ...


so und nicht anders


----------



## Valdrasiala (17. Mai 2011)

War gestern drin und muß sagen: Schöner Streifen. Meine Freundin hatte zwar nur Augen für den Hauptdarsteller, Frauen, ich sag es Euch. Die denken auch nur mit den Geschlechtsteilen...Genau wie wir Männer ^^ Egal. Zurück zum Thema. Schöne Darstellung der Charaktere, Thor auf der Erde hätte ich mir auch etwas mehr wie im Comic gewünscht, leicht verkrüppelt und etwas weniger Anabolika. Für die Umsetzung von Heimdall gibt es von mir 10 Punkte, Loki hätte ich mir gern noch etwas tiefgehender ausgebaut gewünscht aber dennoch überzeugte mich der Film.

BTW Wunderschöne Anspielungen an Toni Stark, die Einbindung von S.H.I.E.L.D. ist genial.

Ich sage mal 8,5 / 10 Punkte

Freu mich schon auf Captain America


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fand die Umsetzung auf jeden Fall sehr bildgewaltig und schön in Szene gesetzt. Allerdings fand ich die Story eher oberflächlich und größtenteils hat mir das "Superhelden-Feeling", wie z.B. bei Spiderman oder Ironman gefehlt. Die 3D Effekte waren ebenfalls nicht gerade berauschend., ich glaube da lohnt sich die 2D Variante eher.

Alles in allem gibts eine 7,5/10 - ein guter Film, aber ohne das gewisse Etwas.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> so und nicht anders





Spoiler



Besonders wo der Destroyer (Der Roboter Odin´s(Loki´s)) auf die Erde kam und der eine Agent sagte:"Ist das einer von Stark?" Daraufhin dieser Agent der auch bei Iron Man Tony Stark "rekrutiert" hat:"Keine Ahnung. Der Typ erzählt mir ja nie was."
Ich konnte nicht mehr vor Lachen. Besonders lustig da es fast keinem im Kino aufgefallen ist, ich blöd angeschaut wurde, dass das eine Anspielung auf Tony Stark war.*
*




Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Jahre die uns die Superhelden im Kino versüßen werden.

Edit: Wieso ploppt der Spoiler nicht auf? o.O


----------



## Dracun (17. Mai 2011)

Jup dat war klasse ..


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Edit: Wieso ploppt der Spoiler nicht auf? o.O



Ein Techniker bitte in Gang 2! Aeaonflu-x hat den Spoiler kaputt gemach.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ein Techniker bitte in Gang 2! *Aeonflu-x* hat den Spoiler kaputt gemach.



Ich kann ihn zumindest nicht auf"ploppen".

Wenn´s dann eine Technikerin ist kann sie auch mal bei mir vorbeischneien.
Da ist auch einiges kaputt.(Natürlich ohne mein zutun!)


----------



## Brightblade (18. Mai 2011)

Hab den Film auch vor ein paar Tagen gesehen. Hatte das Glück, ein Kino zu finden, was den in 2D hatte (und somit 8€ billiger als im großen Cinemaxx).
Ich fand ihn sehr unterhaltsam. Er hatte Action, Witz, eine (für solche Filme) recht gute Story und gute Schauspieler (was fürs Auge für alle  ). Man hat schon mitbekommen, dass Kenneth Branagh Regie geführt hat. 

Neben Thor selbst war auch Loki richtig gut gemacht und ein toller "Lügenschmied". Auch klasse natürlich Heimdall (habt ihr gehört, dass Fundamentalisten in USA zum Boykott des Films aufgerufen haben, weil es ein schwarzer Heimdall im Film ist? ).
Ich kann den Film auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## yves1993 (19. Mai 2011)

Spoiler



Die tollste Szene war als der Roboter gelandet ist und der von S.H.I.E.L.D. sagt "Is that one of Stark's??


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Mai 2011)

gebe auch 8/10 ein wirklich unterhaltsamer Film und für die 3D Technik geben ich 10/10 einfach super


----------



## Silmyiél (24. Mai 2011)

Jap der Film ist gut.

Musik 8/10
Effekte 9/10 (ab und zu war's mir sogar etwas zuviel)
Schauspieler 9/10
Story (kannste sie vorher nicht war aber auch gut) 8/10



Science-Fakten ! ^^


----------



## Kino-Fan (26. Mai 2011)

Toller Film, ich gebe 9/10.


----------

